

Show HN: 99 Haskell – Solve live Haskell coding problems in the browser - bramgg
http://www.99haskell.org/

======
hawkice
I think number 12 is passing in a string instead of a [ListItem Char].

~~~
bramgg
99 Haskell is open source and I haven't tested all of the newer problems
myself. I'm out right now on mobile, but if you think you've found an error
please don't hesitate to patch it! I've tried to make modifying the problems
as easy as possible:

[https://github.com/bramgg/99haskell](https://github.com/bramgg/99haskell)

